

How our HTML5 game won $7k with an hour of work - richtaur
http://www.lostdecadegames.com/onslaught-arena-takes-3rd-place-in-the-pokki-1up-game-developer-contest/

======
vasco
I was excited about this pokki business and went to their website to see what
it's like. After seeing the video I thought it could be cool, click, click,
click.

"Sorry, Pokki does not support your operating system."

Oh.

~~~
zem
same here. i don't understand why the _games_ refuse to download, though -
isn't the point that they run in the browser?

